# Multiple EKGs in the same day



## Summer (Mar 13, 2012)

Good morning to all,

A question that seems simple however insurance carriers are denying claims.
BCBS particularly seems to deny this service.

Question:  How are you billing multiple EKGs on the same day?  Are you using box 19 to insert the "time" when each EKG was performed on the same day?

Thank you for sharing.
Summer


----------



## skrautkramer (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this for interp and report only? Are you using the correct modifier for repeats 76 or 77? Also, if I remember correctly this insurance carrier only allows so many per day...


----------

